# Amplificador que petardea



## akistartio (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola a todos tengo un televisor que cuando le das un poco de volumen petardean los altavoces, ¿que le puede ocurrir? el amplificador es un TBA800, el petardeo lo hace mas con los graves y cuanto más volumen lo hace a mas frecuencia. Cuando lo hace se baja el volumen y se va subiendo poco a poco.

No creo que sea de la alimentación porque le llegan 16V y muy poco rizado.
Dejo el datasheet, el montaje en el televisor es parecido a la fig.14 del datasheet. Gracias

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/400/499896_DS.pdf


----------



## jmgm (May 8, 2011)

ese televisor es de los viejos,verdad? mirale el potenciometro de volumen


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Para descartar que no sea el amplificdor tratad de anular brevemente el amplificador localr deconecta el cursor y pone ese cable a masa y de del cursor y masa toma señal y ponelo en otro amplificador, eso te dara la pauta donde esta el problema si no lo hace algún componente alrededor del TBA800 esta en mal estado, si lo sigue haciendo, hay un problema en lia FI de sonido


----------

